# Boi 2011 tracker overcharge credited to mortgage - no refund.



## Karenb17 (31 Dec 2017)

Hi, this is my first time posting, just looking to see if anyone else can help.

Our file was reviewed in 2011 & our tracker was reinstated. The interest adjustment was put off our mortgage account. We never got the option for the monies to be refunded to our current account. 

We contacted BOI about this & they confirmed that was the only option. Our mortgage account is up to date, not in arrears. 

Can anyone confirm is this is correct & if anyone had the monies transferred back to them directly. Also should we have been given that option? 

Thanks, any advice with this would be great.


----------



## Threadser (31 Dec 2017)

BOI customers who have received redress and compensation recently have had the option of allowing the amount to be taken off the mortgage or having the full amount of overcharge and compensation paid into their current account. I would recommend contacting the BOI Tracker Helpline and explain your situation. Did you receive any compensation for the overcharge at that stage? If not, I would expect that you would be entitled to some and you should definitely pursue it.


----------



## Karenb17 (31 Dec 2017)

Thanks for your reply, no just the interest adjustment was credited to our mortgage account. We were just delighted at the time to get our tracker back. Will contact BOI again regarding a refund of the over payment.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Dec 2017)

Karenb17 said:


> Our mortgage account is up to date, not in arrears.



Was your mortgage in arrears at the time?  

The procedure is complicated and I have explained it here: 

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/calculating-the-refund-when-a-tracker-is-restored.189328/

Brendan


----------



## Karenb17 (31 Dec 2017)

Hi Brendan, no our account was/is always paid on time. No missed or under payments. Will get back in touch with BOI just wanted to see if anyone else was refunded in 2011 as BOI are maintaining no one was.


----------



## Sniper (23 Jan 2018)

*New Member*
Hi all, I was returned to a tracker with BOI In 2012 one of the 2096. However I have still have got no compensation or redress. I feel I'm due compensation and redress between 2009-2012.First fixed Sept 2006-2009 to revert to tracker. Is anyone in the same boat?


----------

